# Trimming Anacharis



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've googled a bit and different sources say different things about where or how to trim Ancharis and I was wondering what tips you guys could give me on trimming Ancharis? It seems to grow tall pretty fast, is there a way to make it bush out a bit more or is that just the type of plant it is? 

Thank you!
Bri


----------

